# Mauri dog food



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried this? It's pretty straight forward for ingredients. Kangaroo, blueberries, pumpkin, green mussels.
I'm starting Lacie on this tonight. She has suddenly stopped tolerating the Venison~been throwing up again....hope she likes this.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I haven't tried that with the boys. It looks like a really excellent food, I was disappoined to see that they didn't have any online retailers listed.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I haven't tried that with the boys. It looks like a really excellent food, I was disappoined to see that they didn't have any online retailers listed.


It does look great. Pretty simple. I brought the can to the internist today and she said excellent food! She feeds it to her dog  
You know I'm an honest kitchen fan~I have a feeling I will be just as happy with this for Lacie.
Suki will stay on HK. She loves it too much to switch.
Here's a online site that sells it. I'm sure there are others who sell it. I looked really quick for you :blush:

Mauri Kangaroo 13.2oz : Active Paws Pet Supply


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> It does look great. Pretty simple. I brought the can to the internist today and she said excellent food! She feeds it to her dog
> You know I'm an honest kitchen fan~I have a feeling I will be just as happy with this for Lacie.
> Suki will stay on HK. She loves it too much to switch.
> Here's a online site that sells it. I'm sure there are others who sell it. I looked really quick for you :blush:
> ...


Thank you for the link!  :aktion033:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I was so excited to tell you, I found this at our local dog food boutique today! It was way more affordable then what I have seen it listed online for (a little over a dollar per can difference). I didn't get any but I am glad to know it is available locally if we want to give it a try!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I was so excited to tell you, I found this at our local dog food boutique today! It was way more affordable then what I have seen it listed online for (a little over a dollar per can difference). I didn't get any but I am glad to know it is available locally if we want to give it a try!


Yah! I'm going to check around for prices myself. I just ordered 12 cans and I think it was 3.59 a can. 
This is so much cheaper for ne than what I'm doing now. I'm feeding HK preference and venison at 20.00 a roll and I need 3 rolls a week. I don't spend that much on me for food a week... I'm happy to make the switch...hopefully Lacie can tolerate it.


----------

